# Handy placement guide



## Hitmaker (Jun 7, 2007)

In the spirit of giving something back , ( in acknowledgement of your generosity in making REW available ) I'd like to share something I found in my travels ... which I think would be a great boom for those looking into sub placement . 

If you go here .....
http://www.hunecke.de/english/calculators/room-eigenmodes.html
you will find a JAVA tool that , having used the room data you feed it , will reveal some readings on your room .... also ... down the page ... will display visually where your pressure buildups ( standing waves ) are .... at a number of useful frequencies ...
In the context of say knowing you had a hump in your low-mid spectrum , if you wanted to find a spot in the room least affected , at which to place your sub ... then select the frequency of your 'hump' .. and see them ... for yourself ....

Cheers ...


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

That looks like a very handy tool.

Thanks mate.

Hakka.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

The room acoustics and loudspeaker calculators on that site are worth a look too.

Hakka.


----------



## Hitmaker (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Haaka , 

The handiest thing I find with the acoustic analysis , is , if under your choices of absorber system you go 'Wall and Ceiling systems' , and then select one of the OWA products that is close in performance to the treatment design you've chosen , it will reveal what area of treatment you will need , dependent on what acoustic environment you're working toward. Not having to guess as to how many traps/absorbers you will need , takes some of the black out of the Art .....

Cheers , 

Evan .


----------

